# OTTB Eventing prospect



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

Meet Officer Frank a 6yr old ottb gelding that I am purchasing. I know that this is not the best picture it was late the lights were tricky and the races were about to start so I took a quick one. I realize he is a long in the back which will make it difficult for collection. I would like to compete up to at least Intermediate and if he doesn't seem like the one I have no problem going back to the track for another one. Of the ones I looked at Frank caught my eye - he is really level headed, very professional, has lots of character and seriously who wouldn't love a horse that leaves his dinner to greet you at the stall door. But what are your thoughts on him.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

He does have a long back and body as you noted.

From a juming viewpoint he does possess some positives. Namely the longer limbs and higher placed knee which encourages an easier and higher limb lift. The shallower girth which keeps the upper body lighter and therefore easier to lift. This also allows freedom for the limbs below encouraging stride extension. He also has what appears to be a slightly upright blade, which may alllow for further blade slope backwards when jumping and perhaps landing. Nice moderate/long pasterns add jumping spring and suspension. Lovely head and shading. Nice strong Thoroughbred muscle shape. On the flat I also see some potential for the desired expressive movement. Good luck


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you Horsegears, I have high hopes for this fellow. Everyone he has ever come in contact with has nothing but great words to say about him.


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

I am going to see if this works but here is a video of frank from my facebook page. Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------

